# not sure on subject



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Morning all.

Ok here goes ..

As iv asked a previous thread "are their any jews bar me about" and it appears "no Lea your the only one" (well cept B)

So, as someone who has been touched by all your posts of prayers for each other regardless of the denominations of your particular faiths I was *feels cheeky asking*  if any of you could keep B and I in your prayers?  I understand this is a odd thing to ask, but as someone who believes in a tolerant g-d who cares for all of humanity I hope that in return for your support with my request I can with your permisions include you in my prayers?

Ok vanishes now as feels embaressed and odd asking this

Lea x


----------



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Lea, 


I don't think your request is odd at all. I believe God hears and can answer all our prayers. So will definitely keep you in mine. 


Kate x


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you Kate for your kind reply, it means a lot to me 

Lea x


----------



## Fertilitychallenged (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think it's an odd question - especially not since we in some ways share our god even though the religion and views of that god differs some. And the god that's mine for sure wants what is good for all people.

It's so lonely to struggle with fertility, and even more so I gather when you feel lonely faithwise. Especially since faith always tangles in with the fertility issues. 

I wish an easier part for you both from this point on.


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Fertility challenged,

Thanks for the reply, we find it incredibly hard as a good friend of my parents daugher is expecting number 2 in the space of 23 months, a friend locally is due to have number 2 within 11monts of number 1!  Various other people we know are expecting or have just had .

Iv had the Rabbi we are closest to locallys wife want to invite me over for discussions when if honest can't tell her our reason for all as well ayh religion and her being orthodox would not fully grasp us *sigh*

Sorry if this reply is sounding cryptic not my intention just spent 5hours in a and e to be told iv yet another eye infection(short version got keratoconus in both eyes right ones had 3ops since march they mucked up and iv had 9 days free of infection it since)
Thinking of you n keeping you in our prayers
Lea n B x


----------

